# Upgraded to windows 8.1, no more avast?



## 3bbb7 (Oct 19, 2013)

Avast seems to be deleted in Windows 8.1...
I dont know why, everything else was saved. Malwarebytes is running perfectly fine as well as all my other programs

Is avast windows 8.1 compatible? Or should I switch? Or just stick to malwarebytes only?


----------



## 3bbb7 (Oct 19, 2013)

just had lots of issues trying to re-install avast. it wouldnt even uninstall so I had to run the uninstall utility in safemode. Guess im done with avast for now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 19, 2013)

As it turns out, a lot of anti-virus software doesn't work with Windows 8.1. I assume that will change very soon, but for now you'll have to stick with what Windows give you until a popular anti-virus updates. IIRC, AVG's newest release works with 8.1 so you should give that a try.


----------



## Arras (Oct 19, 2013)

Windows 8's built in antivirus is actually just Microsoft Security Essentials and it works great, so you can just use that until avast is updated if you really want avast.


----------



## PityOnU (Oct 19, 2013)

I was planning to do a complete reinstall of my system now 8.1 is out instead of just upgrading.

From what people are saying, this is definitely the best choice.

(Not that it should surprise anyone, though)


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 19, 2013)

Arras said:


> Windows 8's built in antivirus is actually just Microsoft Security Essentials and it works great, so you can just use that until avast is updated if you really want avast.


MSE went from being the best anti-virus out there (Yes, it was actually the best) to being the worst. Microsoft themselves have recommended users to switch AV.


----------



## hankchill (Oct 19, 2013)

Shouldn't have upgraded to 8.1, they changed a lot in terms of compatibility and it breaks a lot of stuff. I'm not upgrading anytime soon to 8.1, that's for sure.

Don't settle for Microsoft Security Essentials. It is awful.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Oct 19, 2013)

alright I'll just wait for avast.


----------



## Arras (Oct 20, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> MSE went from being the best anti-virus out there (Yes, it was actually the best) to being the worst. Microsoft themselves have recommended users to switch AV.


Yeah, I know it was good at some point, that's why I was using it in the first place, but where did you hear that?


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 20, 2013)

Arras said:


> Yeah, I know it was good at some point, that's why I was using it in the first place, but where did you hear that?


http://www.howtogeek.com/173291/goo...w-recommends-you-use-a-third-party-antivirus/
It has been updated, they have since released a statement defending themselves. It's all in the link provided.


----------



## indask8 (Oct 20, 2013)

Avast 8 isn't compatible with windows 8.1, it will be uninstalled upon upgrade.

But Avast have just released Avast 2014 on their website, which works perfectly, you just have to redownload avast from their website.

EDIT: protip: before upgrading to windows 8.1, open avast and update the main program, it will update to avast 2014, then update to 8.1 and you will still have avast.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Oct 22, 2013)

wait what






this just randomly popped up. i uninstalled avast from their cleaner utility 2 days ago and I even removed all traces of avast by searching 'avast' and deleting the respectable folders/files in my C: drive


----------



## raulpica (Oct 22, 2013)

tl;dr there are better alternatives: http://chart.av-comparatives.org/chart1.php


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> MSE went from being the best anti-virus out there (Yes, it was actually the best) to being the worst. Microsoft themselves have recommended users to switch AV.


 

Haven't had a single issues. If you think that's bad, you should try McAfee or Norton. They destroyed the MBR on my hard drive.


----------



## Lacius (Oct 22, 2013)

All antivirus programs are basically the same as long as they receive regular updates. They all block around 95-99% of malware.

I use Microsoft Security Essentials/Windows Defender since it has minimal impact on system performance, regular and automatic updates (both program and definition updates), has few-no false positives, and stays out of the way. Lots of other AV programs cause major slowdowns, only receive automatic definition updates (requiring manual intervention for actual program updates), have lots of false positives (some suites even go as far as to block piracy websites and other arbitrarily objectionable content), and/or are intrusive with regard to every little happening on one's computer.


----------

